
Introducing the Mgmt Configuration Language - purpleidea
https://purpleidea.com/blog/2018/02/05/mgmt-configuration-language/
======
purpleidea
Here's a recent recording on the same topic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxObmwZDyrI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxObmwZDyrI)

There is also some long form documentation in the project:
[https://github.com/purpleidea/mgmt/blob/master/docs/language...](https://github.com/purpleidea/mgmt/blob/master/docs/language-
guide.md)

